# White Birch disease?



## Upidstay (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a good size White Birch in my yard. He's 20" dbh. Alot of the leaves are turning brown, shriveling, and then dropping. I will try and post a pic.

Weather conditions have been chaotic. It has been cool and wet all spring/summer. Low night time temps, prolonged periods of wetness. (tomato plants are dying by the dozen). Any idea what it might be? I've been told Anthracnose. Thought I'd try you guys. I'm a turf guy by profession, trees are not my forte'


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 17, 2009)

Anthracnose is a spring fungus. For Conn. I would say early to mid may. If that's when you noticed the browining then it's possible. If the browning is in one section of the tree and not another I would look for small "D" shaped holes in the branches that are browning. With "bumps" on the branches in the same area. It could be Bronze Birch Borer. There are at least a half dozen things that could cause a brich to decline. A few pictures would be great. Close-ups of affected leaves, entire tree, etc.


----------



## ATH (Aug 18, 2009)

Bronze Birch Borer would be my first guess. Have you been dry up there? Has it just started happening, or did the browing/wilting start earlier in the year.


----------

